#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [綜合] (2007 5/29更新) 寵物遊戲設計 投票已截止

## J.C.

*投票活動已經結束了 請勿回文 謝謝*




> 5/29更新 目前先把投票過程沒什麼大問題的寵物上色
> 已經完成狼人與老虎彩圖 有四種顏色可選擇 不過會不會正式上其實不知道 ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 其他需要修改的我也會逐次修正 當然還沒投票/給意見的人還是歡迎繼續回文


最近我在一家網頁遊戲公司工作(才剛進去兩週) 我們要開發一款類似尼奧寵物的網頁遊戲
老闆非常注重寵物的造形設計 並強調要符合玩家的喜好
所以想請大家為我的設計給點評價 讓我知道大家喜歡哪些寵物 我也更能抓住大眾的喜好

第一周只是不停的畫草圖 第二週把原畫組彼此選出來的幾個寵物完稿
先看一下這幾張是我這周完成的寵物 有三個成長階段(企鵝的第四個成長階段是在惡搞...)









不過今天開會又決定不做成長階段了... 之前都白畫
總之現在的目標還是盡量畫出寵物設計的成品 然後可能會先給公司所有員工選喜歡的 之後就不清楚....*暈*

現在是需要大家幫忙的部分
這是我三天以來畫的寵物設計草圖 我自己有做過一些篩選 已把完全不能用的拿掉
上面都有編號 請大家從這兩張圖裡所有的動物 *選出五隻你最想養的 並說明理由*
另外再*選出五隻你最不想養的 並說明理由或改進意見*
所謂"最想養" 請完全根據他的造型 其他不用想太多
有按照要求回覆的人 都可以得到10~100不等的樂園幣贈送 理由.意見給的越詳細錢就越多
也不用顧及我的面子還是什麼 歡迎用力批評





那就先謝謝大家了 ^^

----------


## TYPHOON

有兩三隻造型似乎受到尼奧影饗
對了，免費遊戲嗎?
比較想養的
25長的像哈士奇、狼或獵奔，總之蠻可愛的
44這隻獅鷲看起來很帥氣又有點可愛(不過兇點會不會更好，個人意見)
02喜歡牠的動作和眼神，左邊眼神再兇一點會很有霸氣，帥
23這是麒麟吧?用神話動物這點子不錯，因為神話留下來的文字檔可以給繪者一個想像空間，每個人都可以畫出有個人風的神獸
37很喜歡這隻始祖鳥的風格，建議可以改成四翼龍(顧氏小盜龍那種)會更好

最不想養的
11
30
31
32
33
理由都一樣，這幾隻構圖太簡單，而且很多都是別人用過的，很沒創意，看起來又有點太幼稚了

建議肉食性的可以畫的霸氣一點
會比較有特色(盡量不要跟尼奧一樣)
另外似乎有些有點眼熟
比較跟尼奧重疊的建議先去掉
例如隻的像猛東東的迅猛龍

不要因為是小孩子的遊戲就刻意設計的可愛
石器時代裡面有些強寵也不可愛
其實有些霸氣凶惡的寵惠比可愛寵受歡迎
另外就是可愛寵太沒創意(大家寵物都這樣畫)
建議大大可以用些尼奧沒有的毒角、毒牙、背棘、生化、屬性等等元素
也可以參考一些神話或神秘事件中的怪物想像圖

PS再此道歉這篇文章沒有一次打完
(因為我的文章是分兩次打完，樂園幣可以不用給我)

----------


## 狄亞哥

上面彩圖的企鵝....最終型態真勁爆阿...囧
其他我都很喜歡XD
不過這樣白畫了，也真是辛苦J.C了= ="

以下說我喜歡的號碼以及不喜歡的囉!

喜歡:

１號，
因為這龍看起來很可愛，很親切。

１０號，
這狗(應該是吧!?)看起來也很Ｑ。

３５號，
看起來就很勇猛帥氣的感覺。

７９號，
帥氣的獅子我喜歡XD

３７號，
感人很優雅高貴的感覺。



不想養的：

５號，
那個臉...看起來好臭= ="

２６號，
感覺有點像惡靈古堡生化危機的突變怪物...囧rz(抱歉了>"<)

５４號，
兔子兄貴我不太喜歡....囧

２９號，
感覺很兇，不適合當寵物的感覺= ="

７５號，
眼睛感覺憨憨的，又感覺好像很沒活力。




以上是我個人直覺= ="
希望對J.C.工作上有幫助@@

對囉~
此外我姊是學統計學的0.0
她說假如這遊戲吸引的年齡層是兒童的話，
盡量找接近兒童的年齡層做這個調查0.0

因為基本上會上網逛論壇，年齡層應該都會比兒童高一點才對(雖然不知道這幾年上網年齡層有沒有下降...囧rz)
這樣得到的資料數據可能會比較偏，
這是我們的一點小建議0.0

----------


## 巴特

那我就來嚕！
首先是最想養的：
1.   2號， 其原因除了本身喜歡感覺上有威嚴的寵物外，就是那雙炯炯有神的雙眼。
2.   44號，外型有生動有華麗之氣的感覺，但如果羽翼再畫大一點..是否更好？
3.   79號，這樣的外型有種霸主的氣派感，好比是萬獸之王
4.   17號，看起來很活潑(或者根本過動XD)，是否能在他身上加一些條紋？
5.   10號，犬原本就具忠實好友的美名，其感覺，不外乎除了萌還是萌

其次  不想養的：
1.   23號，覺得多獸配起來不是很合的感覺，應該是出在馬長麟的地方吧
2.   76號，應該是出在頭毛太多了...
3.   75號，有種給人呆呆的感覺..
4.   60號，說真的..有點看不出那是什麼..
5.   34號，感覺腳怪怪的..胸的部份應該再小一點

以上~謝謝

----------


## tsuki.白

想要開發類似尼奧但又有新花樣的遊戲的確有點難度...
J.C.大設計的寵物種有受到尼奧寵物+其它遊戲的影響....創新的話，還是有點欠缺呢


我最想養的：
2.因爲造型比較酷，很有氣勢
18.樣子看起來好好玩～～很奇特的造型
27.被萌到了XDD...（炸
44.這隻的羽毛感覺很帥氣（也比尼奧那隻類似的那隻要帥啦～
59.很陽光向上，很有活力的感覺

最不想養的：
8.龐大...樣子看起來有些呆板
16.好像外星人被安上了一雙翅膀....@_@
29.三頭犬在我的印象種應該是更帥一點的
47.仍然還是像外星人一樣，似乎沒什麽特色
54.這個造型總讓我想到某些動畫中實驗出來的怪胎（傻瓜），第一印象不好


自己感覺如果把那些神話裏的聖獸套用在設計的寵物身上會更吸引人吧
如果是創造出很新穎又囊括了不同特色的寵物的話
這個遊戲一定會更吸引人的
所以我覺得最重要的關卡就是在設計創造上，在這個部分多投注些心機吧。
我想玩家應該都不希望自己的寵物跟其它游戲角色的形象有很大雷同。

總而言之，希望J.C.大一定要加油哦！！

----------


## 薩爾德

喜歡的：

10 - 因為他的動作和表情給人很親切溫和的感覺

63 - 感覺起來是很淘氣的類型，不過肚子上有花紋會更好@@

28 - 小巧的感覺還不錯，笑起來的樣子也很可愛 ^^

76 -  眼睛被毛髮蓋住，感覺起來就呆呆的 ~ 很想讓人照顧看看 ( 笑

67 - 這個就是個人私心了，所以我排再最後一個 ( 汗


不想養的：

11 - 因為設計上較為簡單，和其他設計比起來可愛性也差了些

46 - 可能是眼睛的關係，我覺得他似乎不是很有神這樣 ( 汗

82 - 較為凶猛的模樣我就不太想養，如果俏皮些就OK...不過這是私心，我朋友就很愛這型的XD" ~ 不過29號我就可以接受 

72 - 也是比較簡單以及眼神的關係...感覺好像比較不會做出活潑的動作，在這點上69號雖然也是簡單型的~但是他眼神給我的感覺就比較好些

75 - 感覺起來有點像外星生物，不太像是可以飼養的寵物XD" ( 汗

-------------------------

JC畫的真的好棒，希望我一些意見可以幫上忙^^"

----------


## 朔玥冷情

想養：
１．有可愛大眼的正太龍ＸＤ
２．可愛卻帶點帥氣老虎～萌阿ＸＤ
２３．麒麟看起來還滿聽話的～
３５．狼本命啊啊啊（私心
４９．帥氣的小豹～養起來應該很有挑戰性～

不想養：
５．看了就不想養．．．那個臉．．．
５４．流氓兔．．被嚇到了（愣
７５．單純不喜歡
８２．雖然喜歡惡魔但不是這種ＦＥＥＬ

----------


## 上官犬良

最想養的:
1.37號
    因為造型特殊,並不會特別偏向龍或鳥,在兩個物種間取得了絕佳的平衡
    體格纖細卻又不會讓人感到弱不禁風,在觀賞及力量上都佔了優勢
    我選他為第一名
2.44號
    這是格裏芬吧,再西方幻獸中是廣為人知的一種,讓人有親切感
    符合一般人對格裏芬既定印象的設計,讓人在一堆不知道是什麼的生物中
   選擇了熟悉的他!
3.16號
   讓人看到他的第一印象就是"魔法"或"妖精"
  全身都散發著不凡的氣息,讓喜好魔法一族的人眼睛一亮
4.2號
    平凡,卻在眉宇之間透出了叢林之王的霸氣
   眼神中透露出的自信,讓人對他的王者風格傾心

5.23號
   麒麟,中國神獸,纏繞著迷樣的東方色彩
  高雅的身段讓人為之著迷
  其最令人驚豔的地方就是非常明確的展現出所謂的"東方感"
  再一群偏向於美式畫風的動物中
  中國風的麒麟讓人將目光駐留牠之上!


  最不想養的(失禮了)
1.54號
    對不起,可是我實在不太習慣把兔兔和兄貴聯想在一起
    把年紀拉小如何呢?短短的手腳加上大大的耳朵
    忠實的呈現兔子的溫順及活潑
2.47號
   可愛是可愛,但是我覺得他光滑無毛的肌膚會不會有點怪
   如果加上短絨毛呢?應該會和她美麗的眼睛很相配
3.67號
   說老實話,我覺得他沒什麼特色,給我的感覺很平庸
  幫牠加點特色或讓牠更情緒化一點吧!
4.33號
   一樣沒有可以讓人認出他的特色,而且牠讓我想到小象幫幫......
  讓牠成長吧!肌肉大象或許會意外的搭呦
5.5號
    這......實在令人有些難以啟齒
    可是我第一眼看到牠就覺得牠會對我吐嘔吐物
    我真的有這種感覺......



好!我填完了!
謝謝JC大大我們參與了這意義非凡的活動(鞠躬)
工作之餘別忘了休息呦~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

先恭喜JC大找到工作～
感覺會是個有前途的公司呢！(有了JC大的加持ˊˇˋ)

企鵝的第四型很棒啊！(誤)

那就切入正題吧！

喜歡的：

"2"→單純是因為我喜歡貓科動物，加上被虎源太影響，
對於老虎完全沒有抵抗力...。
設計上融帥氣於可愛當中，所以看起來很有個性。
俐落的身體曲線與關結部份的毛也是我喜歡他的重點。

"20"→實在是因為倉鼠圓滾滾的樣子太可愛了ˊˇˋ
家裡養了很多隻...
覺得因為是很普通的寵物，反而會因有親和感，
而得到大家的青睞。

"26"→多眼的設計與身上的圓般形成良好整體感，
造型上也很平衡，雖然樣子不是頂討喜，但相當耐看。

"54"→重點就是表情跟蘿蔔啊！
身上的諸多小細節讓人不禁開始想「這兔子到底是在做些什麼的啊...」。
個人非常喜歡這種惡趣味。

"61"→羊角惡魔，雖然很傳統，
不過因為他背後有很多暗示與故事，
所以不論變成什麼樣子，都很容易吸引我的注意。

不喜歡的：

"6"→頭身的平衡感完全怪掉...而且尾巴的轉折有點太硬了，
眼神再加上頭上的兩跟毛，看起來有點僵硬。
如果把身體改為一般袋鼠的比例，頭毛去掉，
然後在表情和動作的動態感上下手，應該為有不錯的效果。

"25"→該怎麼說呢...就是太過簡單吧，
變成很單純的Q版恐龍，很沒特色，變成了"雖然不會厭惡，但實在是一點興趣也提不起來"的角色。
增加角的設計或是刻畫鱗片與花紋等，是不錯的選擇吧...。

"33"→表情令人不自在...
重點也是看到角色後無法聯想，淪為"普普通通"的代名詞。
覺得既然是大象，那就讓他"大"吧！
誇張的比例表現，會比較適合這種動物。

"50"→眼睛與睫毛的組合感覺亂奇怪一把的，
而且駝峰上的毛很意味不明...。
然後同樣是，設計上很普通...。
如果把駱駝設計成"不像沙漠生物"的感覺，
我覺得靠這種衝擊性，會讓他受到多一點歡迎吧。

"67"→表情嫵媚的台灣黑熊！？
實在是非常詭異...。
同樣是Q版的熊已經不少了，不妨畫成雄壯系的吧！


以上淺見，希望有所幫助～。

----------


## 妤

企鵝那張我嚇到了XDDDD




> 不過今天開會又決定不做成長階段了... 之前都白畫


這實在是太可惜了ˊˋ


像狼35號.狗10號.龍1號.虎2號.獵豹49.雪豹68因為畫的很萌又有朝氣~
通常是一般動物愛好者會選擇


我最想養的..像是

第二張山貓(草稿74號)腳的造型大覺得可愛
像麒麟的23號-很感性的眼神也很有靈性.尤其是東方的神獸阿
龍37號-有柔軟的羽翼和眼神-帶出像貓一般的氣質
狼35-有帥氣的眼神.氣勢.比例也不錯
雪豹68-很愛撒嬌的樣子ˇ
魔羯山羊14也是我想選擇的
雖然是類似12星座
但我喜歡奇美拉形寵物


狐15號有點瘦，如果頭部有些許的髮型我會想養
還有47跟34有點類似成長階段但是並沒有絨毛不是我理想的


另外...雖然我是女生
其實我還蠻喜歡外星生物的...像26號..(炸
以前畫怪物都喜歡畫異型.蟲族
或是沒有瞳孔單純是水晶般的眼睛
我也想養養看
不知道小時候是長怎樣


但喜歡外星生物還是要看狀況
像18號的我不太喜歡ˊˊ"
眼睛的瞳孔覺得怪怪的(會亂晃
3號是因為很像細菌或是小精靈
5號算大眾化且眼神不太好
30號....這太過大眾化了(很多卡通常出現的猴子造型或是像老鼠般嬌小
還有50號...我不太喜歡她過大的眼睛




希望對您有幫助
作遊戲很辛苦
但做成功真的賺很大

----------


## Balido

每隻都好可愛(大心
企鵝惡搞我超喜歡′ω`)++

最喜歡的5隻有:

10號，看起來很有親和力，帶有溫馨感

15號，高貴優雅的感覺，可以增加自己的氣質′ω`)++(←真正目的?

27號，感覺很逗趣又活潑，看著他心情也跟著快樂起來~

35號，好酷好帥!!′▽`)++看起來非常厲害的樣子~~

72號，看起來憨憨的，可以想像他的行為模式有點慵懶，連自己看了也跟著慵懶起來((放鬆心情的好方法!!!(炸

最不想養的5隻有:

21號，24號，30號，32號，39號
造型並沒什麼特殊，很常見
可以加強某部分，讓他看起來更突出一點，例如兔子的耳朵變大等
不過猴子和大象可以再換其他造型....看公視的英文節目都會看到那隻大象都快膩了ˊ口ˋ；猴子非常大眾化，老實說我在好幾個地方都看過這隻猴子..."

----------


## 野

想養的
76.長毛毛蓋住眼睛，開懷大笑的樣子

32.看起來很懂事的樣子~XD"

27.想撲向主人胸懷的超萌感

2.應該是他的帥氣吧，絕得很吸引人

11.喜歡他那付可愛純潔的酣樣~很可愛

不想養的

5.好憂鬱..""

57.平凡感吧

75.感覺似乎沒有活力

21.我怎麼會有很膩的感覺= ="

3.感覺很...奸詐，好像也沒到那裡去，太...(想不出形容詞)"""

----------


## Michile

ＪＣ大可真是做了個不得了的工作啊…（。Ａ。）
以後看到ＪＣ大畫的出現在一整套遊戲上，親切感一定會倍增…




> "54"→重點就是表情跟蘿蔔啊！
> 身上的諸多小細節讓人不禁開始想「這兔子到底是在做些什麼的啊...」。
> 個人非常喜歡這種惡趣味。


弁天！來擊個掌吧ＸＤ”
我也覺得那流氓兔很特別而想去帶一隻。（死）

還有那筋肉企鵝實在很適合當保鏢或守衛之類的…ＸＤ（喂）





嗯，正題吧…

喜歡的：

【３５】
雖然在這版上應該會很多人選，不過確實很合我胃口（喂），
銳利眼神加上自信提起的嘴角，會有種相當自信的優越感，
氣熱相當強的角色。

【４９】
純粹是私心，而且那個速度感也讓我很受到吸引。
不過對我來說美中不足的還是有，動作乍看之下有些不協調，
而且比例上其實更適合以其他風格呈現，像是美國卡通風格（喂）。

【５４】
惡趣味大好！ＸＤ（被打）
偶而出現這種違反一般形象的角色格外的搶眼，好惡感落差自然也大。
如果能配上【３２】形成強烈對比，就更有戲劇性了！ＸＤ

【３８】
同樣是違反一般形象的角色，可愛的鱷魚！ＸＤ
這樣的大傢伙撒嬌起來也是挺逗趣的，也挺有親和力。
我喜歡尾巴上停著蝴蝶，加分效果ＸＤ”

【１５】
很有狐狸的神秘感，更帶有女性嬌媚的可愛氣質，
另外那個毛的質感應該很不錯啊……（ˊωˋ）（喂）





不想養：

【８】
單看草圖，會以為是疑似穿上比基尼的石獅…（被毆死）
可能這種題材本來就不好發揮……

【３】
沒特色…表情也不好…

【５】
沒特色加表情差＋１…
而且長得更不討喜……

【３３】
沒特色的大象…
雖然不能說醜，但也沒有大象該有的味道…

【６７】
表情嫵媚的台灣黑熊＋１……囧Ｔｚ＼
而且光是熊，看過有印象的就畫了三隻左右，獨缺頭小身體大的類型，
可以在雄壯型和憨厚型之間作取捨，或是再作創新。

－－－－－－－－－－
這些不算在想不想要的名單：

【７５】如果眼神改了，可能就會被列入想養的名單內？
主要是那眼睛給人無神呆滯的感覺，且不想親近，不然水母其實很可愛的。（？）
再提一個類似的烏賊【７２】，把眼睛外圍的圈圈去掉，也許會更可愛。
不過也可能有大眾化畫法的嫌疑。

還有【８３】羊天使跟【６１】羊惡魔的形象接近，
會有天使與惡魔只有一線之隔的戲劇性效果，而使得【８２】的小惡魔相形之下存在感較薄弱。

－－－－－－－－－－

其實還有很多想選，因為都挺特別的，不過再寫下去會爆肝死…囧
像是【７８】的蝙蝠也好可愛，不過既然手的部份簡化了，乾脆連腳也簡化會比較有一致性。

還有【７７】有六片薄翅的龍也很特別。

倒是不喜歡的都很容易指向同樣的某幾個。





如果有以特定年齡層作為考量的話，普遍喜歡的角色數量可能會再被壓低。

----------


## 幻貓

尼奧中最受歡迎的沒記錯的話是旋柔，前十名中也有幾隻屬可愛型的
由此可知萌物王道~
不過其他前十名的也不難發現，帥氣〈獵奔〉或是帶點傳奇性質的〈艾瑞─師鷲〉也頗受大眾喜愛

不過......如果常讓特定幾隻打廣告的話，似乎也會影響多數人的選擇

我喜歡的：

2號：獸型跟獸人型都很帥。不過就像巴肯說的，眼神可以再霸氣一點
10號：很可愛，露舌頭的模樣會讓人超想抱他
23號：很有氣質的麒麟，眼神果然很重要
44號：看到艾瑞的影子，但是帥多了〈尼奧的感覺有些普通〉
35號：狼人大好啊~也許想一個更帥的動作會很紅喔~

其實還有很多很想選，像48號〈可以畫出飛行樣更好〉、79號〈感覺像普通獅子，特色可再多一點〉、36號〈展翅時很帥，收翼時很可愛〉、27號〈貓咪我要抱！《尼奧的臥吉比較像波斯貓......感覺胖胖的》〉、15號〈只要獸型就應該夠了〉等等都是不錯的選擇~

至於我不喜歡的：
31號：看起來蠢蠢呆呆的，感覺有點打混
33號：很像要補習班作宣傳會出現的動物，眼神呆滯很憨
39號：同上
5號：不要不高興嘛~笑一個？
62號：有種奸詐的感覺，不太理解他是哪種動物〈特徵不夠〉

另外再加上再改一下會更好的：
4號：蛋殼再大一點、橢圓一點
41號：特徵再多一點，可以比一般老鷹更為特別
49號：不是很詳盡，若畫清楚一點我會投他
51號：站起來....怪怪的
57號：大頭雞....讓我想到崔弟，眼睛大一點萌一點會比較好
81號：還是在樹上爬比較可愛
61號：來~兇一個！
3號：很像風之少年的小怪物，再橢圓一點，表情換一個
19號：有了龐克頭應該可以大加發揮，多幾個特寫變搖滾豬豬也不錯

J.C.加油喔~^^

----------


## 達可

第......第三張......(狂汗
企鵝暴走了"|||||(打死

喜歡的寵物~

2號:老虎看起來好威猛喔~能養的話真想養~

10號:好可愛喔~像是哈士奇~所以我也很喜歡~

23號:給人一種高貴的感覺

35號:分明是狼狼!!!~我要養!!!!(被踹

49號:好有速度感!!~

79號:好棒的獅子~及標準的姿態~XD

以上是小可喜愛的寵物~XD

----------


## 小步

獅鹰獸和獨角獸 我覺得很適合當推發遊戲的腳色

@3@" 那個猛男企鵝，

我覺得有點不適合，小孩子不知道會不會害怕太多肌肉

 (曾經拿肌肉嚇跑小孩子，我不是故意的，很man耶 汗")

再來是山貓，好像沒有變化，只有長大而已 

=============喜歡的腳色====================

2號:在石器時代的老虎，很受歡迎，而且對於男生更是愛死了，

老虎的外觀，有很威武的感覺，讓人第一個想選牠。

10號:男女生都可以，角色有種可愛版，對於兩性都有影響，

在遊戲中，最受人歡迎的就是可愛版和酷酷版，這隻狗(狼)獸人，

已經有把大家迷倒的優勢，姿勢很萌。

29:我覺得可以把他畫帥氣點，雖然地獄犬是地獄門的守護者，但是，

他在各方面的遊戲中，出現率是75%以上，角色很吃香，太過於兇猛，

反而會覺得不像是開發一款類似尼奧寵物的網頁遊戲，而是在破關打倒怪獸。

35:這是我最愛的一隻，很適合白毛的狼，動作很酷，如果他有三種變身，

可以參考，數碼寶貝的(第一個忘了名字)→加魯魯獸→獸人加魯魯獸【三段變身】

36:西方龍族，也是必要的，大家都很想養養看龍，因為在世上又看不到這種生物，

所以，會有種衝動想養養看，東方的龍族(沒有翅膀)也可以考慮唷。

37:翅膀在遊戲中，象徵是天使、高尚、純潔，對於女生來說，是很喜歡有羽毛的

寵物，可以建議他的雙角變成獨角獸的角。

68:是雪豹吧，斑點也是很吸引人的地方唷，很可愛，很適合女生養。


=============對於不喜歡的，我就沒寫了=============

直接來建議吧↓


想跟JC說的話:

(1)小孩子會比較選擇可愛版、或酷酷版，對於過度兇猛，是會害怕的。

(2)小孩子很迷龍族，如果有千變萬化的龍，很容易引起他們的興趣。

(3)我覺得酷酷版恐龍可以畫幾隻，但比較適合的就是迅猛龍、霸王龍，長頸龍、翼龍。

(4)太過於普通的，小孩子喜歡沒看過的，如果你今天給他普通兔子，

明天給他普通兔子，後天給他米菲兔，他會很愛的 ....汗" 

(5)很可惜，沒有變化，我希望公司會做改變啦，這樣才會有想要進化進化的沸騰

就像玩神奇寶貝、數碼寶貝的心情是一樣的，這也是他們兩大卡通，能停留在

小孩子的世界這麼久:  (1)角色很多，豐富化(2)能進化，吸引繼續挑戰等級。

(6)我相信JC的作品比尼奧好多，尼奧我也玩過，

JC的顏色方面覺得會比尼奧的好多，還有姿勢、動作都有專業的idea !!

加油唷 ~!!以上是小意見，畢竟我對動物很熱愛的，希望可以給你一點提供，

動物遊戲也是從小玩到大.............^^ (真想知道網路遊戲的名字)

----------


## Freelancer

*排名不分先後, 選擇時會以選出“可能會受歡迎”為準則
第一隻 – No.10 的正太小犬
原因: 被正太系萌到, 毛毛的外型和活潑的表情使得而且這類型的furry很容易受到歡迎。

第二隻 – No. 28 的大耳狐狸
原因: 令我聯想到著名的迪士尼卡通-小飛象, 所以我想信這隻狐狸不會被冷落。

第三隻 – No. 37的有翼生物
原因: 一種與別不同, 有如不凡的感覺。是因為翼和眼神的關系吧。

第四隻 – No. 53的倒睡…?
原因: 玩家看到自已的竉物倒睡時, 可能會像我一樣會心一笑。這使我想起卡通“Ice Age 2”

第五隻 – No. 79的獅子
原因: 威風的獅子通常都是男孩子+我的喜愛!
------
*排名不分先後, 選擇時會以選出“可能不會受歡迎”為準則

第一隻 – No.5 的毛球
原因: 就像課室裏的隨筆一樣。
意見: 表情可以保留, 但建議多加細節 ex. 眉毛, 小手

第二隻 – No.8的不明生物
原因: 第一眼看到是還真的嚇到了一秒鐘
意見: 建議不採用。

第三隻 – No.81的小熊
原因: 沒有創意
意見: 加上特別的表情和配件吧! ex. 樹枝, 奸笑

第四隻 – No.30的猴子
原因: 沒有創意, 而且己有接近一樣的設計。(某遊戲中, 名字忘了)
意見: 加上醒目的標記。

第五隻 –(空)
原因: (空)
意見: (空)
------
蛇, 和昆蟲都好像沒怎出現。建議加上
以上。 祝J.C.大在新公司工作愉快 = )

----------


## 迷龍

喜歡：

2：我本身就對毛茸茸的哺乳動物有偏好

10：跟2號是一樣的理由，那個眼神我很喜歡

23：麒麟給人的感覺很好，有穩重和可愛兼具的特質

68：毛茸茸的看起來很好抱~

不喜歡(對不起啦...)：

1：眼睛太大感覺給人不搭的感覺...

8：這是...什麼？

54：可能會嚇到小朋友(汗

====
感謝花時間看我的廢言

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

嗚阿...好厲害@@
那...廢話不多說直接進入正題吧= =+

*想養：*

2
可愛和帥兼具又可以保護主人的好寵物
可以雙腳站立就更帥了..

11
真的很可愛，建議給他一瓶可樂當武器(?)

35
太帥了，理由和2差不多

65
個人一直很想養一隻食蟻獸..

68
華麗又可愛的寵物

*不想養：*

39
看起來很像很囉唆..

64
有點像菲比小精靈?不喜歡..

66
沒什麼特色

72
看起來比較像食物^^"

75
養水母可以幹麻阿="=?

*其他：*

10
被萌到了，不過像養隻小狗，似乎太普通

60
很可愛，不過毛茸茸的摸起來好像比較舒服

祝工作順利~ˇ

----------


## KUBI kitsune

恩阿...我來評鑑了
基本上造型喜好可分為酷與可愛
有些人喜歡酷而喜歡，有些人因可愛而喜歡
我針對這兩種下去做分類比較(被埋

*因酷而喜歡：*

2號：
老虎的造型很不錯，有一種說不出的特點與威嚴在
23號：
騎靈的造型在寵物設定裡滿少見的，會讓人想知道他的進一部成長會是如何
35號：
算是眼神放電吧，滿喜歡他的眼神
44號：
獅鷲其實滿常見的，不過怎麼看就是不會膩(被埋
61號：
滿少見的寵物，雖然說不是想養的慾望很大，不過就造型來說不錯
26號：
滿特別的一隻，就造型來講我會想要養看看

*因可愛而喜歡：*

10號：
滿俏皮的，好像會隨時逗主人笑
11~12號：
覺得挺可愛的，適合女孩子類型(不過要看成長之後)
27號：
可惡被他的笑臉萌到(被埋
45號：
刺蝟的造型也滿少見的，有種可憐又不能靠近的感覺(被刺
82號：
恩...我把他歸類到可愛了囧""，我滿喜歡惡魔造型的寵物

(又該說我喜歡的寵物是屬於酷酷型的吧)<<被埋


*****俺是分隔線******

*接下來是不喜歡的：*
8號：
大概知道是在畫石獅子，不過沒有把石獅子的形象完全表達出來
18號：
整體上感覺不協調...(尤其是眼睛
5號：
這臉好賤...(被打
50號：
那個眼睛很不協調
67號：
基本上我不喜歡他的表情
15號：
雖然說我很喜歡狐狸，可是我不是說很愛這隻，該說臉部問題嗎?
30~33號：
恩...太普通了，沒什麼特別的


******然後又是分隔線**********

這樣說好了，如果今天這款遊戲會到海外發展
光靠我們這些人的意見得不到好效果的
畢竟海外跟我們的觀點與美感是有差異的
如果今天這款只限於國內使用
只有一些意見可以採取
每個人的美感畢竟都不同

有些人喜歡外星造型
有些人喜歡酷酷的外表
有些人喜歡可愛又討人喜歡的

各有所異
以上是我的淺見(鞠躬

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

喜歡的：

35 老實說小生覺得這張與目前所謂"寵物"的形象不同(強勢+聰明+一點點性感)，不過小生最喜歡這種

2 跟上面的敘述類似，但多了大貓特有的柔順感
54 流氓兔好像本來就很受歡迎吧？
13  這隻獅子感覺頗有貴族氣質的
79   人馬再獸化的造型小生覺得頗有創意

結論：小生好像是喜歡養人，不是養動物(炸)

不喜歡的：

8  感覺這隻整體造型不太流暢，如果頭胸改小一點，或是改為四足的話會比較靈活
49 其實本來應該要喜歡這一隻的，不過可能是因為太小、或是整隻氣勢沒有出來
48 這隻的胸部部份比較像小女孩的胸部，雖然是Q版，不過如果沒有跟翅膀搭配的話還是感覺不太協調(雖然這是個人意見)
45 如果眼睛再大一點可能會更可愛
81 就只是普通的無尾熊，沒什麼特色

結論：雖然是寵物選拔，不過其實也算是競爭激烈的選美，如果沒有足夠的細節或是個人特色(寵物的)，就僅僅是寵物而已，而小生覺得這樣不是一個寵物的本份

----------


## J.C.

非常感謝大家的踴躍發言 樂園幣都已經發出去了 希望我沒有漏掉 ^^;

大致綜合一下之前大家的意見做個回覆:
*這款遊戲其實要針對的是高中生到上班族這一類的族群
因為比較有時間每天上一下網 以後可能還會發展到手機平台上 在手機上可以養這樣
*是免費遊戲沒錯 應該會有付費功能或物品 
但老闆的目標是放在培養出幾隻受歡迎的寵物 然後就可以出一堆產品賺錢...
*不做成長系統是因為 三種成長階段的造型不一定用戶都喜歡
可能多數人都喜歡第一種Q版的 或是最後一種的成熟版 
老闆說如果不能保證每種階段大家都喜歡 那花時間設計幹麻 所以現在是改成體型會慢慢變大 並用星級圖示來表示成長這樣
*流氓兔其實我當初畫的時候不是要給他當寵物 ^^; 應該會拿來當NPC用 評價很兩級化 至少證明他很有特色 XD
*5號不負眾望獲得大家的厭惡 我當初是隨便畫的 故意給他一個臭臉 所以看到大家的意見真是讓我笑翻了 XD 就讓他去當遊戲裡的怪物吧 應該會讓人想打
*8號是石獅子 因為老闆有提過希望有帶點中國色彩的寵物 不過由此證明我設計的不夠好
*其他很多看起來很常見的動物 其實是我改變畫風 有的是故意去畫那些很常見的造型(例如猴子) 因為我不知道大眾的口味怎樣 不過看來板上的各位還是喜歡更有特色的寵物啊
*這款遊戲還不知道會不會發展到國外 不過我相信這個調查是很有參考價值的
老闆一直口口聲聲說我們畫的動物要受大眾歡迎 他卻不想辦法怎麼去做市場調查 所以這個小調查總是有點幫助啦 因為光靠原畫組的去評價還是有偏差


那麼我自己來寫一下我喜歡跟不喜歡的寵物吧:

喜歡的
35 帥氣狼 畫的時候就是帶著喜愛的心情畫的
68 我很喜歡雪豹毛茸茸的大尾巴 他的表情其實是我當時畫他的心情寫照 ^^;
53 樹懶的習性跟我很合 XD 養他應該會很有趣 不管叫他做啥或跟他講什麼都是在睡覺 還一臉幸福樣 真是可愛啊
38 畫的時候想畫出跟一般印像不一樣的鱷魚 所以就變成愛好和平 喜歡可愛小東西的鱷魚了 養他應該會很有趣
23或84 麒麟很特別 且看起來有智慧 也帥氣 不過胖胖的海象也很可愛 也是一臉滿足像 養起來心情會跟著變好


不喜歡的
3 這我只是根據口袋怪獸的印象隨便去畫的東西 根本不知道是啥
19 我不喜歡豬 也不喜歡這種比例的可愛造型 這只是根據一些大眾產品上的造型去畫的
30 不喜歡猴子... 不管被畫成什麼樣子我都不會養 XD
34跟47 其實都是同一型的東西 我也不知道我在畫啥 XD 就是隨便畫畫看不知名的外星生物 也許會有人喜歡....
83 我討厭那種裝清純的感覺 *炸* 畫他純粹是因為旁邊畫了小惡魔


最後還是要感謝大家的寶貴意見
當然這主題歡迎更多人回覆 越多人越好 老闆才會正視市場調查的重要性
所以有任何意見都請踴躍發言喔~

----------


## 胡狼烏加

呼~~不知道現在回會不會太晚了....
不過也沒關係啦~~(笑)

先說我喜歡的好了
---------------------------------------------
23號
中國風的麒麟非常有特色，是很新奇的寵物~~


44號
獅鷲的造型很帥氣，蠻喜歡的~~


28號
類似沙漠狐狸的動物吧~~
耳朵和眼睛大大的感覺真好~~(其實主要愛原因是像腿短的胡狼....)


12號
胖胖雞阿!!(←非常喜歡胖胖毛茸茸的東西.....)
看起來超毛的~~像抱枕一樣阿。


41號
老鷹一直都是很受歡迎的寵物阿~~
而且長的蠻親和的~~

-------------------------------------------------------------

不喜歡的

47號
看起來沒什麼毛的樣子....好像滑溜溜的=="

64號
不知道...就是整體的感覺非常的....奇怪

82號
看起來好壞得樣子

31號
看起來髒髒的，毛太常太粗的動物反而不好當寵物

33號
看的出來畫的很快.....=="

-----------------------------------------------------------

建議(真是失禮了....):

＊如果說真得要打敗尼奧寵物的話，可能沒有辦法說使用自創或是特殊造型的寵物取勝，畢竟人家已經是始祖了，而且市面上的商品也出了一大堆.....(台灣還很少啦，不過外國還有收集卡之類的商品) 
要比資金+打廣告的話台灣的公司不知道有沒有這個能力....且推出類似遊戲的話可能會讓玩家有一種〝阿你就是抄尼奧的嘛〞的感覺，而且推出商品也有可能跟尼奧的商品混淆(長相有時分不出來)，特殊感會大大的下降......

＊關於寵物的造型的話我是絕對不會養任何獸人類的動物(偶爾站起來的可以接受)，一來是我不希望自己的寵物站起來比我高(嘆~)另外是寵物如果包含了太多的人類特性就會讓人覺得不是很需要時間照顧的，但是養寵物的本質就是要去照顧牠，是想如果一隻寵物看起來比你高、比你帥、甚至還比你聰明.........
那還是玩家給他養比較好.....
(ps.48號的鳳凰還有胸部....應該不會有人想養"有胸部的寵物"吧.....)

＊建議可以走"以真實動物為主"但是造型特殊可愛的寵物路線(JC大很擅長這種風格的~~)，一隻看起來很可愛的黑毛獅子絕對可以跟尼奧頭上有長綿羊角的獅子(悠霸)有明顯的區分；哈士奇或柴犬也絕對不會有人把他跟尼奧的"傑樂"混淆......
商品化的話也會類似可愛但是有特色的的動物，這樣不只因為有人是玩了遊戲才去買它。
舉獅子王當例子好了，烏加以前有一位朋友沒有看過獅子王，但是她非常喜歡收集有辛巴的商品，不是因為她看過片子，也不是因為辛巴頭上有長角或是有翅膀之類的原因。而只是存粹喜歡"獅子"這種動物，而且辛巴的造型有特別可愛和容易辨認，不像有些賣普通野生動物娃娃一樣怎麼看都是那個樣子。
所以有時候"回歸自然"，路線倒著走，說不定有機會跟尼奧一較高下。(奇幻VS真實+可愛)

＊另外可以增加一些比較不常見但是有人養的小寵物，像是雪貂、蛇、迷你豬、貓頭鷹等等.....(28好腿就畫長一點當胡狼用吧!!(私心大+被拖走)
如果我是玩家，而且非常想再現實中養一隻貓頭鷹(是真的...)但是又不行，那我養線上寵物一定會選可愛的貓頭鷹，可以用來彌補現實生活中的遺憾，而且也不會想看到頭上長了角或是4個眼睛之"類似貓頭鷹"的東西(新種生物是我最不喜歡尼奧的地方....)。

---------------------------------------------------

以上就是建議(好像太多了....)
真是不好意思=="
烏加只是覺得如果要跟尼奧寵物一決高下的話，都用可愛奇幻寵物是很難取勝的。但是中國風的話卻是一種很棒的特色，適度的加一些龍、麒麟、神話生物類的動物也是很棒的~~

最後.....感謝JC大非常有耐心的看完(我自己看都快瘋了.....)
祝遊戲開發順利喔!!

----------


## 銀月

特別想養的就
2    老虎  小獸特別喜歡大貓~
10  有個同類的作伴也不錯
29  小獸很喜歡三頭犬  特別的想養
49   一樣~大貓~~~~
68  尾巴長長又毛毛的大貓~天氣冷養這種一定很好用>////<

說實在沒有特別討厭
只有特別喜歡
設計感覺都很不錯阿

----------


## 狼王白牙

*以下是我比較想要養的寵物：*

No. 23  麒麟的眼睛炯炯有神又不會很凶惡，身上又有鱗片可以防身

No. 44 這種看起來像陸地上兇猛的肉食性動物，如果有翅膀的話大概很強

No. 10 毛絨絨的狗，即使雙腳站立的樣子看起來都很可愛

No. 35 狼人當然不必說，看起來可以當模特兒，我喜歡他的眼睛

No. 55 看起來會工夫的烏龜，身上又有堅硬的外殼，又可以雙腳站立好棒

*以下是我比較不想要養的寵物：*

No. 30 這只猴子看起來好像電視上廣告，日本進口的那隻，造型太簡單

No. 4 還沒有完全破殼而出的龍、而且外殼上又有裂痕，很危險

No. 3 這看起來好像細菌

No. 33 這隻大象造型簡單  跟真的大象的龐大笨重形象不符

No. 29 3 頭犬的頭好像被人拼湊上去的，而且口水直流

----------


## 萬獅

我也來選啦~
基本上我都會選一些比較特別，搞怪或好抱的當做寵物
要弱不弱的那種也很喜歡

喜歡的
5）表情怪怪的我喜歡
11）我喜歡這北極熊造型XDD
12）這小雞肥嘟嘟的好可愛
19）小野豬，好可愛
31）這很特別又多毛，喜歡XDD
38）鱷魚看起來很好抓弄
45）這刺蝟我喜歡，可愛的東西都有刺！（誤
55）烏龜龍設計得不錯，我會養
65）這食蟻獸看起來蠻強的
73）這凸眼鯊魚很搞怪，我喜歡！

特別不喜歡的
16) 細細長長的，看了就討厭“
62）這蜥蜴很怪"

另外有些感覺純粹只是沒特色的動物
29號的賽伯拉斯很像Eyeshield裏的狗，有種抄襲感
2號感覺也太普遍了
54號我還蠻喜歡，不過比較適合當作嘍囉吧

----------


## 孤狼

最想養的 :

7
10
20
35 
45

以上都是我覺得很可愛的動物, 我對超萌的動物無法抵抗 ....  (死)

其實還有其他很喜歡的 :

30
44
47
58
60
70
81

47號的動物令我想起 Pokemon 的 Mew ... (對不起 ... 我只知道英文 ... )

至於不太喜歡的如下 : 

5   => 樣子有些太過陰沉了 .... 建議比較陽光的樣子會好些.
16 => 怪獸阿 !!!!! (奔離現場
19 => 有點恐怖的說 ...
29 => 樣子有點凶 ... 
68 => 動作有點過於做作 ....  建議經他可愛化 .... 會有很不錯的效果喔 ~

至於以下的兩個動物嘛 .... 還可以改進些 ... 

13 => 手的部分可以在畫得細緻些 ... 

26 => 舌頭可以畫出來 ... 這樣會比較.......  像樣些 ... ( 被JC大打死 .... )


就這樣羅 .... 

祝JC 大工作順利喔 ~

----------


## 連

最想養的 : 
29號  地獄三頭犬大好啊
30號  因爲這只猴子太Q啦
44號  因爲帥
58號  毛茸茸的好抱
68號  個人觀點：豹＋長尾巴＝萌？

不想養的寵物：
5號   這看起來好像細菌
16號  龍？妖精？蜥蜴？
18號  這個看了就討厭

暫時就這3只

結論：有很多寵物都沒有自己的特色，就像一款RPG裏面的小喽羅一般

----------


## 狐羽靈

37!(好難選...果然專業就是不一樣)
讓我想到思飛...
14.68也很讚...我是魔羯的
至於獅鷲我是從尼奧就開始養的阿~

工作加油~

----------


## Wolfy

要用心做出選擇真的還有點傷腦筋呢.....

要選出最喜歡的還蠻容易的.

9號. 雙頭龍. 感覺這雙頭龍兩個頭個性不太一樣.. 應該會很有趣吧.

10號. 可愛狼(狗?). 又可以兩腳站立. 可愛滿點.

35號. 狼人. 帥! 很酷. 我是狼人控當然會選這隻.

68號. 表情實在是太可愛的雲豹. 不可不選阿~~

67&76號. 可愛的毛毛獅跟台灣黑熊.. 感覺很有親合力. 也很好相處的感覺.

=====

要選出最討厭的五隻就很難了 ... 因為討厭的太多了XD

只好憑直覺選.

1號. 不難看... 可是很不喜歡. 太大的龍頭裝在那個有胸肌的嬌小龍體上很怪.

12號. 感覺是托油瓶的累贅. 一天到晚需要人照顧. 也沒能給很多互動.

33號. 裝可愛的大象. 無法接受

69. 章魚是拿來吃的. 不是朋友XD

73&75. 看了就蠻討厭的水中怪物. 對水中系的都要扣分XDD 更何況很不可愛.

----------


## 銀

不喜歡↓
5.就是有不喜歡的感覺...尤其是表情,很適合當壞人(?)

69.很臃腫,不喜歡

62.下半身太樸素...

57.太普通了,沒那麼喜歡

33.耳朵太小,如果再大一點比較好?

喜歡的↓
23.看起來好像麒麟,很帥XD

37.感覺很華麗,應該很漂亮XD

61.巴佛滅?整體感覺很棒XD

40.大大的腳掌我很喜歡XD

35.又毛又帥,我喜歡

----------


## windta

喜歡的

1. NO.44獅鷹獸(最終型的)，第一眼就愛上了，有著氣勢的鷹眼，跟雄壯的獅子體型，因為會飛，所以會讓我感受到自豪。

2. NO.10 狗，我特別喜歡能站起來的感覺，感覺會表演魔術的帥氣狗。 

3. NO.20 天竺鼠，我喜歡他吃東西的樣子，小小的很秀氣。

4. NO.45 刺蝟，很可愛，背上的小點不能接受，而眼睛附近的線條，我是覺得不錯的，不管是看那邊，或是清洗臉部的動作都可愛。

5. NO.27 活潑貓，雖然與平時不太一樣，但讓主人有種「歡迎你回來」的感受。

不喜歡

1. NO.75...詭異的生物，看了心情會毛。

2. NO.46...眼睛可怕，我討厭這生物。

3. NO.28...大眼睛加上尖耳，看到他我會毛。

4. NO.73...不得我心，那個眼睛就先嚇到我。

5. NO.29...拿來當作練功的敵人比較適合，不友善，感覺會隨時逃離主人身邊。


這是給台灣的，日本的，還是歐美的？
台日，比較喜歡威猛，可愛，夢幻傳說的生物。
神奇寶貝在台灣比較受歡迎，數碼寶貝也是，但我個人不喜歡詭異的生物。

中國風或是和風等民族風比較恰當，尼奧屬於歐美的，可以區隔。

----------


## leomon

挖,好多好多都很可愛,很難選啊.

最想養的是

4/53  好Q,,Q到不行了,,看見就想抱...

31.   是長毛牛吧,,,,,牟~~~,,,, 應該很可愛吧

23..   麒麟  好帥..

8       的構思不錯,有特色

輔注: 
54    看上去感覺不錯,,養就免了,,性格估計不好 (但如果你做的是可參與戰鬥的遊戲的寵物的話,,我覺得如果外形再做得粗犷點的話可能效果更好) 
還有,這是不是進化係統?  40--32---54?



討厭、覺得不行的,,

16,,,結構怪怪的..

5/3 過於簡單類的..看上去也沒什麽發展空間..

21 跟7 的感覺太相似了,也是過於簡單類,雖然也還能接受,不過也只能要一只

75  分辯不了五官的話,還是不要吧, 

19 不可愛 年幼期不適合用這個著裝   如果是那種可以參加戰鬥的生物的話,,不如改成野豬類,雙腳站立,衣著還是用那種原始一點的吧,,

----------


## 島月

10  站起來的動作感覺很可愛
12  元嘟嘟的小雞看起來很棒
36  看起來很有活力
72  看起來很有趣，可以有繼續延伸的笑點(那個咪咪眼超讚的)
37  整體感覺很棒...

47  眼睛大的很違合
29  太嚇人了
34 手和腳不協調
44  這不就是艾瑞嗎!!(誤)
82  有點不協調，頭太大了

J.C.大大的圖都偏向美式風格呢!如果也畫一些日式風格的就好了...

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

咱比較萌水系、龍系、鳥類的、還有也喜歡比較不一般的那種(奇美拉、外星人等˙w˙a)
水系的話例如43號那種，或是有鳍、皮膚光滑特徵的:3(太像一般動物的話就算了...例如69的烏賊(?))

龍的話要有可愛的感覺才會喜歡ˊˇˋa(1或36、37)，鳥的話因為和龍是近親，所以喜歡的特徵也差不多=v=a(例如48..感覺和37很像?)

44的獅鷲也是咱很喜歡的類型，感覺帥氣和可愛兼備(不過好像很多網路寵物都看的到阿...xDD")，還有類似61的那種(RO的巴風特xD)

47、34、16的話我也是很喜歡ˇ，好像另一個星球的生物，想抱抱看(或騎騎看)(炸>w<
(我和妤一樣也喜歡外星生物說(核爆))
還有外星生物的膚色可以自己設計...很有彈性-w-+

不想養的種類:
72/75(很單調)
46(好怪")
54(感覺隨時會用蘿蔔K主人"A")、29(我怕眼神兇惡+流口水的狗orz...何況還有3個頭 囧)
64(感覺也怪怪的..不太可愛)
50/18/3/71(眼神問題...好像腦袋壞掉了_A_")


------整體感言-----
兩張看下來感覺整體而言畫風都很偏美式，而且很多都有點像尼奧的˙˙"(印象很接近...，可能要調整一些細部特徵、或是改變配色等...)
可以考慮將種族的清單表列一下然後混合特徵看看(隨機調整或是依照可能的方式混合)...比較容易能產生出原創的寵物:3
還有秀斗型的寵物(50/18/3/71)可能有些人喜歡有些人不喜歡...但是大家應該比較喜歡正常的吧...應該啦˙v˙"|||(這邊持保留態度一下")

還有可以試看看昆蟲類寵物...這好像很少見，應該很容易原創化...-w-a+

----------


## J.C.

今天更新了兩張上色稿
謝謝大家的意見 有許多寵物我還會作修改 到時候還要請大家繼續給我意見 ^^;
當然還沒有投過票的人仍然可以繼續回文 不管專業或非專業的意見都對我很重要
以上

----------


## 照

喔喔選寵物耶~~!!

我最喜愛的 ：

2   因為是老虎呀 ~而且這種酷呆了的老虎誰不愛呀~!
10 可愛得小犬犬(?)誰不愛~!!!!!!(萌阿~!)
17 可愛的小迅猛龍=ˇ=////(這個也好萌呀~!!!)
23 這是小麒麟?!!? 超Q得耶~!!!很美麗喔~!
68 可愛的小雲豹=ˇ=////  大大又毛茸茸的大尾巴~!!!我最愛啦~!!!!!

這就是我最喜愛的5隻寵物和理由 (理由很短= =||| 

再來..


最不喜歡的：

5    太單調了= =... 而且我不喜歡對我擺臭臉的東西
7    我討厭而且我不知道為什麼我覺得...好噁心= ="
15  感覺很妖媚又..38(!?) 我都是以第一印象來辦定 我不喜歡鳳眼的狐狸
31  好醜而且也太單調了
46  好奇怪的眼睛~!!!!@@ (讓我想到討厭的蟾蜍!!!!



這就是給我的感覺~

----------


## 艾斯

很有意思的調查
那我也來幫JC大出個建言吧 (￣ˇ￣)/
心得多了點且超出5個...沒關係吧?... (||° △ °)

想養的(可愛類)
10.像這種一看就知道"牠會先對你搖尾巴再舔你"的型最想抱回家了
(我週遭很多女性朋友也對這型沒有免疫力)
16.喜歡小型的飛行生物和流線型的尾巴(這是以前JC大畫的樹精靈吧?)
27.想抱回家型(同10)
36.看起來很有朝氣並有點小頑皮的小龍,好像還會對我噴火(有個性,造型也不錯)
(就有點像"神奇寶貝"裡小智的噴火龍一樣)
41.雖說是普通的鳥類但是這一類的愛好者也是大有人在(有時太新奇反而無法接受)
43.蛇頸龍(新創意耶~以前都沒看過)
58.圓球物,也是屬於想抱型(好像還很有彈性)(誤!)
70.對鹿有好感(但角大了點...)

想養的(帥氣類)
2.有會保護主人的感覺
22.小型飛行生物+流線型尾巴+好像會在主人身邊繞來繞去(同16)
23.麒麟!!(獨特)
37.有翼種族(喜歡翅膀)
44.獅鷲獸(看在多都不溺)(≧▽≦)
79.帥氣的獅子+會保護主人的感覺(同2)

不想養型
1.頭跟身體比例好不合...
3.一看就是拿來升級用的小怪(ˊ▽ˋ)a
5.想給牠一腳踩下去!! (╬ˊ▽ˋ)
8.前面的那是什麼?胸部?(@口@!)
15.真的不喜歡(高雅的不像寵物)<--應該是這種感覺
18.有一點像鋼鍊裡的失敗的合成獸
26.雖然不是我喜歡的類型,但造型不錯,外星生物愛好者應該會喜歡
29.把身體比例畫好,我就會喜歡了(￣﹏￣)大頭比例好像不適合地獄犬
48.同8
49.像獸人了,不像寵物
54.我養一隻可能會打我的寵幹麻!(＝皿＝)
62.身體怪怪的
67.牠的臉...想給他一拳...(ˊ▽ˋ)

因爲我喜歡翅膀類的寵物,所以喜歡的大致上以飛行生物居多

===========我是愛搞分割的分割線===========

另外我想提個觀點,雖然大家喜歡的大都以帥氣,可愛一類的居多
但是我有想到說像11.12.20.56.58.60.65.66.70.80.81這一些類型的應該也可以納入參考
這些的共同特徵就是

呆呆的看著主人
沒嘴巴或嘴巴是閉上的
沒有過分的表情,例如微笑或嘴巴開很大,就是指人類才會有的表情(如27.28.30.32.33.63.67)

簡單的說這些是"治療系寵物",就像Kitty貓一樣,只要單單的看著牠就很滿足了
最近好像有跟治療系相關的產品,都有一定程度的愛好者的樣子?(我有點忘了)
我在選想養的寵時,也想把這些選起來
但我不曉的這種寵物要具備什麼樣的條件才能快速竄紅...(但搞不好根本不需要?)

以上是小的一點點的心得與看法(≧▽≦)/

----------


## 阿翔

J.C.大的畫功果然利害，
要翔選擇真不是沒有難度呢！

翔最想養的：
2.老虎
（因為很有型呀！翔也很喜歡老虎的說！J.C.大畫的老虎很酷！）
17.恐爪龍
（那隻…恐爪龍是吧？其實翔比較喜歡霸王龍喔…不過既然沒有，那隻恐爪龍也畫得很好的！）
35.狼人
（最喜歡狼類的怪物了!!!!那隻狼人看起來不太可愛又不太殘酷，翔最喜歡了！A~WOO~~~~狼人萬歲！）
36.火龍?
（36…是火龍吧？翔不太確定喔…始終龍族是很難單靠外表確定屬性的。這條龍畫得很有型呀！龍族之中最喜歡這種龍了~）
44.獅鷲獸
（翔喜歡鷹，不過不太喜歡獅子，但是兩者混合，卻又是不能想象的好！）



翔最不想養的：
29.三頭狗
（其實這隻三頭狗的那三個頭是很酷的，問題是牠頭大身小喔~還有三個頭呢...看來連站也站不穩喔...）
57.鴨
（翔不喜歡太可愛的，這隻小鴨子就是太可愛了…）
40.兔子
（...翔覺得，這隻兔子真的很怪喔...居然沒有手...）
30.猴子
（一樣了，翔不喜歡太可愛的，這隻小猴子就是太可愛了…）
81.樹熊/無尾熊
（也是一樣了，翔不喜歡太可愛的，這隻小樹熊也是因為太可愛而令翔對牠有點反感的…）

就是以上的了，
不過翔也覺得自己很奇怪，
居然不喜歡太可愛的？
A~WOO~~~~
翔最最喜歡的，
果然還是狼人！
黑色的狼人一定更酷、
更討狼喜愛喔!

----------


## 風邪狼

喜歡的啊~
大部分都很喜歡~
不過這是我比較喜歡的五隻

2.動作很帥氣啊~是個很棒的設計
10.毛毛的很Q啊~而且真的是一隻很常見卻又很萌的設計
37.是龍吧~超棒的感覺~加上有鳥類和龍的綜合的感覺~抱起來一定很棒
68.長得像豹卻又像鼬鼠~表情也超萌的~
74.眼睛好大好可愛~有點想狐狸又有點像狼


不喜歡的嘛~
5.表情有點令人生氣....
21.沒什麼特色.表情不喜歡..
54.有點不良的感覺啊....
81.巧克力熊熊餅....
82.表情感覺很兇...

大多的設計都很棒~
也可以盡量避免角色之間的設計衝突
不過設計的真的非常用心呢

----------


## 龍龍

最想養的有
17.是一隻  [迅猛龍] ~ 理由:因為覺得整提來看是一種速攻型態,感覺其來~如果可以騎的話也很不錯~! 線條簡單~不會太多裝飾

29. [3頭狗] 理由:很少看過有3頭狗當寵物 又是這麼可愛版~!放在遊戲上如果是要預備打鬥時那停下來的~動作一定也很好看~!!

38.[鱷魚]理由: 有點傻傻的表情 呆呆的可愛~ 受不暸啊~ 想養~
需改地方:第一印象有種可愛的感覺 所以可以不用會的很細緻![龍覺得]

65.食蟻獸 理由:喔~不錯~耶~稀少就會想養  需改地方:看不出來是兇還是可愛的感覺所以可能還要改一下! 讓第一眼看到的人就知道是可愛還是兇! 
78.可愛的蝙蝠~可愛的大耳朵大眼睛~再遊戲上飛飛時的動作一定很棒!


最不想養
5.那是什麼生物?~!! 有總~.......無法形容的感覺~!
1.眼睛呀~他看起來因該是很帥~!!!可是據然是可愛版


剩下的~!.........其實都很歡~!!!      ^w^   
如果龍有說錯什麼話~! 抱歉!~龍只是評感覺~!
龍沒有別的意思~!!!!!

----------


## J.C.

不好意思 這篇主題已經是一年前的文章了
如果各位有注意的話 寵物設計的進展現在是製作出了一對中國龍兄弟
並已經畫了一系列表情 
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=31936

這個票選活動時效早已結束 請各位不要再回文了  當然我也不會另外發送樂園幣獎勵
我會請狼王把這個主題鎖定起來 請各位支持已經誕生出來的小龍兄弟吧 ^^;

----------

